# What have you done to point pup/dog into a friendly adult



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

I guess being kind to your pet should be a good start, as a new pup owner soon any views to help insure my pet becomes friendly, it's one thing to have a nippy small breed but sure would not want a large breed being nippy..thanks for any general tips or advice.

I'm not too worried about it knock on wood both my other shepherds grew up friendly, but a reminder would not hurt.


----------



## BeachLvr (Jul 17, 2013)

Obviously lot's of socialization, training and positive reinforcement. New experiences need to be happy and positive. There is some room in there for corrections and consequences too though. 

One thing you need to consider is genetics when getting a dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonderful that you know to focus on this with a puppy to end up with the best adult dog!

Have you found this site yet? -->http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Tons of great socialization info along with other good ways to start off right with a puppy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Your state of mind means everything.Remaining calm,patient,and positive will enable you to work through anything


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Solid confident leadership....as well


SuperG


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I guess it depends on what you mean by "friendly." None of my dogs have been friendly, and as per the breed standard, GSDs aren't supposed to be friendly. They're supposed to be aloof. When we're on a walk, Kopper pointedly ignores people trying to pet him or talk to him. If someone asks, "Can I pet your dog?" I have to say, "I don't mind but he'll probably just ignore you.' Then they say, "Oh dogs LOVE me" and hold out their hand for him to sniff and he walks right past them. He's not aggressive or mean, he just really doesn't care anything about strangers.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Mine are both accepting of people who are supposed to be here. They bark ferociously at a knock at the door or the sound of someone on the porch. Then they are happy to see the person when they come in to the house.

So - I just expect them to welcome people that I welcome - and they do. They've both been out with people often. I think a lot has to do with my attitude. If I were anxious, I'm sure they would pick up on it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

First step is know the dog your working with! Is it shy or is it confident? If it's a confident pup then no problem you can get away with the usual '"How to socialize my puppy approach." 

I also have one of those dogs that is not a big fan of people. But in my case my dog was not the usual case. After 7 months of no problems, my guy "decided" he was not much a fan of people??? 

So I did "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" in essence I managed my dogs space. I did not shove people into his face, I was always the first point of contact, I let him "decide" if he wanted to meet people. He pretty much always said no! 

But he learned how I expected him to behave and when I did finally say yes, he was fine with that...didn't care but...good enough! 

Also in the link...loose leash training, very important, you get that done correctly and a lot of problems, you just won't see! Your dog won't become a leash reactive dog because he will learn that the leash is supposed to be loose!

Avoid "I thought my dog was friendly folks???" Dog parks and stick with training classes and know safe dogs and you can avoid a lot of problems! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for your views, seems the more I learn the less I know, will continue the research since have the time before pup comes home..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Definitely your demeanor is important when having the puppy out and about. If you are anxious about what he is going to do, that is going to transmit to the puppy. Much better to do no socializing until you trust each other if that is going to be the case. This is probably why people want people with a new puppy to go out everywhere with them. 8 week old pups ought to be happy go lucky, not suspicious, and if all those experiences are positive, the dog will have them in his bank of memories to draw upon down the line when he is in similarly unfamiliar circumstances.

I think that sometimes we simply overwhelm puppies. They are babies and after hitting 1 or 2 pet stores and being petted and oo'd and ah'd over by dozens of people, they can have simply had enough. If we are forcing things, pushing the puppy out to meet the people, or holding the leash tightly, we can make it much worse.

Try not to over think it. I would definitely sign the puppy up for a set of puppy classes, and beyond that, I would take the puppy around your normal people and normal life. Don't make a big fuss over any one thing, and keep things short and simple.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

There is a lot to learn! But it's also important to enjoy your dog! You'll have many years to spend together! 

Look at the stickies on puppies, potty training, biting/nipping and jumping up on you are things to be prepared for! 

I can give you a leg up on the lifetime of learning thing!  Here is a technique that all the pros know but for the most part regular folks don't. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE

It was 10 years before I ever saw this! Door dash and people nuttiness, that can all be avoided with this.

It's a lifetime of learning!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> Definitely your demeanor is important when having the puppy out and about. If you are anxious about what he is going to do, that is going to transmit to the puppy. Much better to do no socializing until you trust each other if that is going to be the case. This is probably why people want people with a new puppy to go out everywhere with them. 8 week old pups ought to be happy go lucky, not suspicious, and if all those experiences are positive, the dog will have them in his bank of memories to draw upon down the line when he is in similarly unfamiliar circumstances.
> 
> I think that sometimes we simply overwhelm puppies. They are babies and after hitting 1 or 2 pet stores and being petted and oo'd and ah'd over by dozens of people, they can have simply had enough. If we are forcing things, pushing the puppy out to meet the people, or holding the leash tightly, we can make it much worse.
> 
> Try not to over think it. I would definitely sign the puppy up for a set of puppy classes, and beyond that, I would take the puppy around your normal people and normal life. Don't make a big fuss over any one thing, and keep things short and simple.


+1


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Proper, controlled socialization. Socialization needs to include positive associations not just exposure to things. I think it is also very important to continue socialization with a dog as they grow up, not just when they are young puppies.
Some people think socialization will result in a dog who is "too friendly" but this should not be the case. Sometimes people just let their puppy say hello to every person and play with every dog and that can result in a dog thinking they can do this with every person/dog they meet but if it is done properly and you also train them to behave well it should not be a problem. Once they have matured they may become more aloof if that is their natural temperament or they may remain very friendly but properly socializing and training should help them to react appropriately.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chicagocanine said:


> Proper, controlled socialization. Socialization needs to include positive associations not just exposure to things. I think it is also very important to continue socialization with a dog as they grow up, not just when they are young puppies.
> Some people think socialization will result in a dog who is "too friendly" but this should not be the case. Sometimes people just let their puppy say hello to every person and play with every dog and that can result in a dog thinking they can do this with every person/dog they meet but if it is done properly and you also train them to behave well it should not be a problem. Once they have matured they may become more aloof if that is their natural temperament or they may remain very friendly but properly socializing and training should help them to react appropriately.


Really these are all very solid points and by and large valid "assumptions!"

Most dogs most people can get away with "clumsy" socialization ie typical lots of people in the dogs face approach." But some dogs...not so much. 

It's what I did (the usual) with my first two dogs and they turned out great! 

Had I done that with my GSD, I don't think it would have worked out to well!!

You have to "know" the dog/puppy that's in front of you! And that takes time!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn is 6 months old and had I read this thread before we got him, I would have done so many things differently. But the links that were provided here have somewhat eased some of my worries about Finn's socialization.
We chose a breeder who bred for temperament and health. I expected the temperament part meant friendly and outgoing. But right from the start Finn seemed a tad socially awkward. He seemed content watching other dogs play. A couple of times he actually got bowled over and just sat back up and continued to watch. He will play with one dog at a time but will not join in with the group, like chasing one another.
Thanks to basic obedience, he is excellent on leash. But Lately, during walks he is completely uninterested in other dogs and people...hardly a glance.
Aloof is a word that was used here and that describes his attitude. I'm just hoping it's not the beginning of some type of anti-social behavior. If I stop to chat with someone, he sits quietly and appears to be following the conversation, tipping his head left and right.
And he allows people to pet him.
I guess what I'd like to know---is Finn's behavior normal? I've never seen him be aggressive and he does not appear to be afraid of anything like buses, sirens, garbage trucks, thunder etc
Thank you for the links to the puppy info and the youtube, solid k9 training. I already started working with Finn on his "Place."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> Finn is 6 months old and had I read this thread before we got him, I would have done so many things differently. But the links that were provided here have somewhat eased some of my worries about Finn's socialization.
> We chose a breeder who bred for temperament and health. I expected the temperament part meant friendly and outgoing. But right from the start Finn seemed a tad socially awkward. He seemed content watching other dogs play. A couple of times he actually got bowled over and just sat back up and continued to watch. He will play with one dog at a time but will not join in with the group, like chasing one another.
> Thanks to basic obedience, he is excellent on leash. But Lately, during walks he is completely uninterested in other dogs and people...hardly a glance.
> Aloof is a word that was used here and that describes his attitude. I'm just hoping it's not the beginning of some type of anti-social behavior. If I stop to chat with someone, he sits quietly and appears to be following the conversation, tipping his head left and right.
> ...


OMG are you freaking kidding me!! Man that is "textbook" perfect in my humble opinion!!

You need to start giving advice as well as seeking it! Yes you've done that well!! Congratulations!!:happyboogie:

But no... temperament does not mean "friendly and outgoing" in a GSD! I'd say it means Stable and Predictiable myself, A Breeder could better answer that. But what you have "is" what they are. Had you done the exact same thing with a Boxer or a APBT you would have that happy people going dog you were expecting.

Yet again great job!!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

I noticed thunder mentioned, is a dog afraid of thunder a real issue? not like we have thunder that often? My best gsd was afraid of thunder but aside from that I would not have traded her for the world. She was friendly and smart all I want in my pet.

Anyway how would you even try to train a dog re thunder, sure there may be ways but for me not even on the radar to worry much..


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Emoore said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by "friendly." None of my dogs have been friendly, and as per the breed standard, GSDs aren't supposed to be friendly. They're supposed to be aloof. When we're on a walk, Kopper pointedly ignores people trying to pet him or talk to him. If someone asks, "Can I pet your dog?" I have to say, "I don't mind but he'll probably just ignore you.' Then they say, "Oh dogs LOVE me" and hold out their hand for him to sniff and he walks right past them. He's not aggressive or mean, he just really doesn't care anything about strangers.


My dog has always been very friendly with both humans and dogs, but she's starting to become more aloof as she has matured. Her open puppy personality has started to settle into something a bit more moderate - she still adores kids and other dogs, and we have gotten compliments on how gentle and friendly she is with dogs, but she is much less interested in other adults. She'll greet but won't stick around after that.

Regarding the OP: We facilitated that by just taking her out in the community and allowing her to meet people and dogs when she was young. When she started to show signs of fatigue, we cut it off so that the experiences would stay positive. She seemed to learn that people and places were fun, not scary, so that worked out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Start out with a solid pup, exposing him/her to the world, making sure that they only encounter good stuff and maintaining that socialization. The Shepherds so far have been friendly but not over-the-top-Labrador-style: ears flat, sniffing and then neutral.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

gsforever said:


> I noticed thunder mentioned, is a dog afraid of thunder a real issue? not like we have thunder that often? My best gsd was afraid of thunder but aside from that I would not have traded her for the world. She was friendly and smart all I want in my pet.
> 
> Anyway how would you even try to train a dog re thunder, sure there may be ways but for me not even on the radar to worry much..


I once heard an AKC judge say that temperament is the first thing they look for, but she then qualified that by saying that "on a night like tonight..." (It was storming with thunder and lightning) she was saying that she would take that into consideration. I thought, she must have that problem in her lines -- most conformation judges are breeders. 

Yes, fear of thunder is a problem. Sorry. It indicates weakness of nerve. Some dogs have this to a level where they need thunder shirts and medication. Other dogs will hide under a desk or just be restless. So it seems like something that affects dogs to different levels. I don't think a dog with this problem should be bred, if indeed people are breeding for temperament. Dogs show weaknesses in nerve in different ways, and a dog that is sound sensitive might produce dogs with this problem to a greater issue, or the weakness can manifest in other ways. The temperament produced may be as good as the dog with the problem, but it can also be much worse. But these dogs can still be wonderful pets, and if you have found a way to manage this or it isn't that troublesome, it is no worse than any of the many other differences in character or structure that make our dogs individuals, and just one of the many, many reasons we might choose not to breed an individual dog.


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

As soon as my puppy had his shots, we went everywhere. Horse shows, people's houses, etc. I signed him up for a puppy class. He was by far, the largest puppy. I was nervous by the end of the 7 weeks. The puppies were the size of his head! The trainer loved his demeaner and how well he played with the smaller puppy.

He's much more active now and has shown signs of agression, so I am really working on MORE socialization. This issue started at 6 months. 

We spent our first comformation class in "time out" for about 20 mintues because we barked and growled at other dogs. Second time in the class, we was MUCH better. He LOVES people and the trainer\judge....a bit too much.... For the most part, he has wonderful temperament. Not sure where the dog agression came from, but I am constantly working on it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Yes, fear of thunder is a problem. Sorry. It indicates weakness of nerve. Some dogs have this to a level where they need thunder shirts and medication. Other dogs will hide under a desk or just be restless. So it seems like something that affects dogs to different levels. I don't think a dog with this problem should be bred, if indeed people are breeding for temperament. Dogs show weaknesses in nerve in different ways, and a dog that is sound sensitive might produce dogs with this problem to a greater issue, or the weakness can manifest in other ways.



Carly had an unfortunate incident with fireworks when she was younger. Some idiot decided to set off these huge fireworks at the foot of my driveway. It literally sounded like the house was exploding. She was freaked out by fireworks and thunder for awhile - well, freaked out is a little dramatic - actually she would bang on my bedroom door if I was asleep. And if she was in the room with me, she would stare at the ceiling. She got over it though, and we even showed her in our club's specialty _outside_ in a thunderstorm. Not a problem. We never babied her over noises, and would distract her with her ball (she's ball crazy) during storms or fireworks. She's not a spooky dog, so I was not too surprised to see her recover from her experience.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

overtheoxer said:


> He's much more active now and has shown signs of agression, so I am really working on MORE socialization. This issue started at 6 months.


What your doing has gotten you where you are!  Maybe it's time to slow down and retool?


I just posted this by and large it would apply to you also, if you have questions start a thread, so we can all help! 



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6608362-post3.html


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think how dogs are exposed to thunder, fireworks, guns, etc plays a part as well as nerves. I really enjoy all those things, I think my dogs read this and are not concerned because of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I searched out dogs that had no genetic dog aggressive or inappropriate aggression towards people. I searched for calm, stable, dogs that could easily switch between drives because they were clear headed. And a breeder that exposed the puppies to the environment and noises. 

Genetics are 98% of the equation.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nigel said:


> I think how dogs are exposed to thunder, fireworks, guns, etc plays a part as well as nerves. I really enjoy all those things, I think my dogs read this and are not concerned because of it.


I don't know about that. See, I am petrified of lightning, thank you Mrs. Chuck! Mrs. Chuck was my first grade teacher. She was recently widdowed when I was in first grade and her husband died in an electrical storm with a camera around his neck. She brought in the clothes and showed us how powerful lighting is. After 40 years, I still remember that. 

But I am there on the porch of the vets, and there is this lightning storm, and I have two dogs with me, and I start of the steps and run back up them, literally shaking. The dogs, are looking at me like I am off my rocker. They aren't afraid of storms at all. 

And my neighbor has an elephant gun. This thing sounds like a flipping cannon. What the heck is he trying to shoot? We don't have lions or bears here. I will be out in the kennel picking up the daily offerings, and KABOOOM!!! I jump out of my skin and hit my head on top of the kennel. The dogs be like, "Bit twitchy, ain'tcha?" They don't care. They may look over there, but none of them are bothered by the loud noises or thunder, and it doesn't seem to be affected by my reaction to it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nigel said:


> I think how dogs are exposed to thunder, fireworks, guns, etc plays a part as well as nerves. I really enjoy all those things, I think my dogs read this and are not concerned because of it.



Agree! It totally does! My breeder has a CD she plays with all those noises while the puppies are playing. Seger was nervous over the trash bag being flipped up. So I did it while he ate. 

Showing fear is not a sign of bad nerves. How they recover is a sign of nerves (good or bad). How they are exposed to something and how we react to their reaction is so important as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't know what I was getting with any of mine so I proceeded to act as normal as can be when out and about with them. When they are puppies I'm okay with people approaching, but they have to sit to get pet. I try to have them around kids as much as possible, this is more important to me then adults. I would prefer for none of them to take a treat from a stranger and the only one that won't is Robyn. She never has and I don't think she ever will. I took her to visit my work and gave my boss a treat to give her, she was polite and took it, but then spit it out, she ate it when I gave it to her. She had gotten more aloof as she matured. My other 2 still enjoy people. Midnite don't go out of his way but accepts getting pet, he enjoys kids very much. I have even tossed meat in the yard without them knowing and tested them individually with a strong leave it if they tried to approach it.

When they are younger I bring them around lots of loud things. These include landscapers working, trains, planes, construction sites, garbage trucks, fire trucks/ambulances with sirens on and the vacuum. I also try to introduce them to a police officer with the radio going. I have taken them to scenes of accidents too. They all experience 4th of July and we go out in the rain like its no big thing, thunder and lightning are no biggies. They go swimming early on, get baths and brushed. We go to the park and they go on the equipment, jump on the benches, etc. i introduced them to horses, toads, turtles and even baby squirrels.

I do whatever I can with them to make them well rounded


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Agree! It totally does! My breeder has a CD she plays with all those noises while the puppies are playing. Seger was nervous over the trash bag being flipped up. So I did it while he ate.
> 
> Showing fear is not a sign of bad nerves. How they recover is a sign of nerves (good or bad). How they are exposed to something and how we react to their reaction is so important as well.



My breeder plays NPR (National Public Radio) in her puppy room, which I find kind of humorous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I pretty much listen to audio books, so if you have a good Brittish accent, my dogs will love you. LOL! You don't have to condition your dog for fireworks or gunshots or thunder if the line doesn't have an issue. Yes the dog may react, but it will recover right away if it doesn't have a problem. If it does, than all conditioning is doing is masking it. It isn't removing it, and it won't take it away from future generations. 

Remember too that not only is the bitch giving 50% of the genes, she is also imprinting the puppies. If she is a spazz at the vets, and you bring her with the pups when you go to the vet, it will be that much more traumatic for the pups down the line. But if your bitch is fine at the vets, being secure in their litter with their dam for their first visit will make it much easier for the puppies, and they really shouldn't have much issue down the line either. 

So if they experience thunder, fireworks, gunshots with their dam and litter, and their dam is not freaking out, well then, everything is cool. Nothing to worry about. Once the pup leaves the litter and comes to their new home, then when they meet to experiences, they need to look at you and how you respond, because they transfer where they get their confidence, from the litter to you. I suppose a dog who first experiences thunder with someone who is just waiting to see if the pup is going to freak, might just have more of an issue, than if the breeder stacked the deck by playing a cd for the pup to listen to with his dam and mates.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you Chip18 for those kind words. I think Finn's breeder did a great job preparing him for life...with me and my over ambitious efforts to socialize him with anything with a heart beat : )
Kidding aside, I do think the breeder probably did a good job exposing the littler to real life situations. During our visit, I told her that we live in the city but have a camp in Maine and that the pup would sometimes be exposed to gun fire. Her husband got an air gun from the house and shot it at the ground close to where the pups were playing. It was really loud and they didn't react to it at all.
And judging by their accommodations, I'd say that Finn and his litter mates were exposed to the ever changing New England weather from August thru late October. 
Also, the breeder had a lot of adult GSDs and they were approachable and friendly.
They seemed happy and well adjusted.
We'd never been to a breeder. We rescued our last GSD Jake when he was 2. He past in May 2014. He was 13. Very sad!
I wanted to wait a full year before getting a pup. But my husband thought we should start visiting breeders to get a feel for the process...
On our 1st visit, before we even got out of the car, my husband pointed at Finn and said, That's your dog right there. He picked the right one for me.
On this thread there are very knowledgeable people who certainly know more than I do about dogs and breeding and temperament. I'm just thinking that Finn's breeder gave him and his litter mates a good foundation. 
That's probably what all responsible breeders do.


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> What your doing has gotten you where you are!  Maybe it's time to slow down and retool?
> 
> 
> I just posted this by and large it would apply to you also, if you have questions start a thread, so we can all help!
> ...


What exactly is the issue? :help: When we did slow down, the issues started. Classes were over and the holidays came along. Didn't realize there was an issue until we went to our first conformation class. This was about a month or so after puppy classes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> My breeder plays NPR (National Public Radio) in her puppy room, which I find kind of humorous.


That is funny. Genetics are so huge in all this. I love Seger's dam. She's the best mother ever. And I like what my breeder does with the cds. Not going to hear to much thunder in upstate NY in the winter.  It also gives her an idea of what she is producing and evaluating the pups for proper homes at an early age. I think it would be hard to argue with her reputation. Rock solid dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

overtheoxer said:


> What exactly is the issue? :help: When we did slow down, the issues started. Classes were over and the holidays came along. Didn't realize there was an issue until we went to our first conformation class. This was about a month or so after puppy classes.


Most likely you "socialized" him right in the middle of his fear period? 

Don't sweat it you didn’t know! Most folks don't! There may have been signals but you didn’t catch them?

Not every dog can handle the "typical" socialisation approach that just about everybody does! Most likely I did what you did with my first puppies. BullMastiff/APBT/Lab Boxer/Pitt and Boxers. I had zero issues with them. They were all solid pups my GSD...not so much! 

Rest assured your not alone in the "my dog was fine but now he is different camp?? Doesn't matte how he got there, he's there now! 

I highly recommend "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" that's what I did with my GSD with ... "people issues." I managed my dogs space, kept people out of his.

They pretty much recommend the same approach of the Fearful dog blog. Or you can keep doing what your doing and maybe "you will get a different result??"


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Most likely you "socialized" him right in the middle of his fear period?
> 
> Don't sweat it you didn’t know! Most folks don't! There may have been signals but you didn’t catch them?
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks! He's never shown any signs fear and people aren't the issue. It seems other dogs are. Can't remember if I posted on this thread, but he LOVES when the "judge" approaches in our class.

I will certainly read up!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> Thank you Chip18 for those kind words. I think Finn's breeder did a great job preparing him for life...with me and my over ambitious efforts to socialize him with anything with a heart beat : )
> Kidding aside, I do think the breeder probably did a good job exposing the littler to real life situations. During our visit, I told her that we live in the city but have a camp in Maine and that the pup would sometimes be exposed to gun fire. Her husband got an air gun from the house and shot it at the ground close to where the pups were playing. It was really loud and they didn't react to it at all.
> And judging by their accommodations, I'd say that Finn and his litter mates were exposed to the ever changing New England weather from August thru late October.
> Also, the breeder had a lot of adult GSDs and they were approachable and friendly.
> ...


Well I think alot of us are very impressed! And yes, also a testament to what a good breeder is for!

Tons of us get our dogs from other sources, the neighbour (BYB),crappy breeders or rescues (me).

My guy was 7 months and developed people issues at 14 months??? So "who Pets my Puppy or Dog" it was...he turned out fine!

But there are a lot of would be K9 school wannabes out there! Not good enough for that but more than good enough to put a hurt on the unwary or unskilled!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

selzer said:


> I once heard an AKC judge say that temperament is the first thing they look for, but she then qualified that by saying that "on a night like tonight..." (It was storming with thunder and lightning) she was saying that she would take that into consideration. I thought, she must have that problem in her lines -- most conformation judges are breeders.
> 
> Yes, fear of thunder is a problem. Sorry. It indicates weakness of nerve. Some dogs have this to a level where they need thunder shirts and medication. Other dogs will hide under a desk or just be restless. So it seems like something that affects dogs to different levels. I don't think a dog with this problem should be bred, if indeed people are breeding for temperament. Dogs show weaknesses in nerve in different ways, and a dog that is sound sensitive might produce dogs with this problem to a greater issue, or the weakness can manifest in other ways. The temperament produced may be as good as the dog with the problem, but it can also be much worse. But these dogs can still be wonderful pets, and if you have found a way to manage this or it isn't that troublesome, it is no worse than any of the many other differences in character or structure that make our dogs individuals, and just one of the many, many reasons we might choose not to breed an individual dog.


 

The gsd that was afraid of thunder was smart as a whip, I would of bred it in a heartbeat,though was a pet. It understood many many words like a young child..one trait out of the 99% good does not define a dog for me.

When the above dog died I went to same breeder , the second time the dog was not afraid of thunder but was a highshool dropout, you have too take the good with the bad no one can predict how any dog will grow up, my 2 cents.

Just one of the things that made the first gsd stand out in the crowd, while at a flea market with thousands of shoppers, I asked Lucky to go find my dad, in a few minuts he had tracked my dad 


In the local park he would go jump on all the benches about 5 in a row then come back on demand, yup she was smart even if afraid of thunder.

Another time in the park I would hide the ball even after a month she knew where the ball was hiding.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry for wording, both dogs were female, I sometimes put he instead of she...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsforever said:


> The gsd that was afraid of thunder was smart as a whip, I would of bred it in a heartbeat,though was a pet. It understood many many words like a young child..one trait out of the 99% good does not define a dog for me.
> 
> When the above dog died I went to same breeder , the second time the dog was not afraid of thunder but was a highshool dropout, you have too take the good with the bad no one can predict how any dog will grow up, my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


I had a Boxer/Pitt mix that had that kind of intelligence. Sadly I lost him in an accident. 

But yes you know that kind of dog when you see them!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> I had a Boxer/Pitt mix that had that kind of intelligence. Sadly I lost him in an accident.
> 
> But yes you know that kind of dog when you see them!


 
You know how great those rare dogs are, sadly mine also died as a result of an accident, but we will never forget their short life and joy they gave us.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Before Finn, my husband and I never considered buying a dog from a breeder. 
We rescued our GSD Jake about 11 years ago and he past May 2014. 
We wanted another shepherd so we went to a breeder. In hind sight, we probably should have done research and we didn't know about this forum.
I just wanted a friendly GSD. Not for show. Not for competition. Just for companionship.
The fact that the adult dogs at Finn's breeder's place were so approachable and friendly is what most impressed me. I took that to mean that the breeder would have litters with friendly pups. Plus my husband was soooo impressed with Finn's attitude and size.
After we brought him home we heard of 2 people who disliked that breeder.
one dog was aggressive and one died of cancer. 
Finn is by nooooo means perfect. Thanks to his prong collar he appears perfect on leash and at training. Sometimes it's a flippin rodeo in our house. But he's getting better behaved. He and I will probably be in training for the next 2 years : )
And as far as appearance...when he was between 12 and 16 weeks several people asked me what he was mixed with. LOL!!!
So! there are some on this forum who would avoid Finn's breeder at alll costs... and had I heard aggression and cancer, I would have looked elsewhere.
I have a question. What is APBT.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

American Pitbull Terrier


----------

